# Re What is your favorite



## mish (Mar 2, 2006)

Suggestion/Question re what is your favorite, i.e. food, dish, ingredient etc.

Can we keep those kinds of questions/threads/posts in the off-topic chat? One of my concerns is that members' submitted recipes can get buried within the chatter and members seeking help/ideas for recipes in the recipe catagory may be buried and go unanswered. Thanks in advance.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2006)

That's a good idea, Mish. I hadn't even noticed the forum that it was in. I just assumed it was in off topic. I just hit on new posts and see what's new instead of going into each forum and sub forums.


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2006)

We actually need to keep things in the forums they belong. If there is a thread about your favorite pasta then that needs to be in the pasta forum as they really are not off topic.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2006)

I figured that "What's your favorite..." was more like a game and that the food forums were more for recipes and questions on cooking them. Okay, I guess I'm wrong. No problem


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2006)

There seems to be a few different ways of thinking about this. I am going to take this off line and discuss with the other helpers/admins and we will get back to you with an answer soon. Thanks guys


----------



## buckytom (Mar 2, 2006)

just my 2 cents (probably not even worth that much): i agree with mish. "my favourites" are more banter than specific questions, recipes, or techniques, so it should be in a chatty type category.


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2006)

We have discussed it and agree that going forward these types of theads would fit better in the  
Today's Menu & Food Talk forum.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 2, 2006)

so noted....  is that where we put the polls as well? or do we still keep those polls in the topic of choice?


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah polls should go in Today's Menu & Food Talk too. Thanks Kim


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you GB and the rest of you admins and site helpers!! You all rock!!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 2, 2006)

They do don't they!   There's not a problem that they can't fix!!  Thanks!


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2006)

We are only as good as our members!


----------

